# Harman/Kardon CA240 - MINT!



## Audiosys (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi. We have just put an absolutely MINT Harman/Kardon CA240 amplifier on eBay. It really is beautiful - just check out the photo.


HARMAN KARDON CA240 AMPLIFIER -- CLASSIC AUDIOPHILE -- on eBay (end time 01-Mar-11 21:33:34 GMT)


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

Haha this one too...

HARMAN KARDON CA240 AMPLIFIER -- CLASSIC AUDIOPHILE -- on eBay (end time 01-Mar-11 21:33:34 GMT)

Good luck with sale man! Wish I had some extra cash.


----------



## link2009 (Dec 16, 2010)

Why can't I contact you for the shipping costs?

How much would shipping cost to Toronto, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## Audiosys (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your enquiry. Shipping to Canada would cost £50 on a 5-day delivery.

Please be aware that you may be liable for some sort of import taxation.

Kind regards,

Justin


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I owned a CA260 and a CA240 back in the 80's , from what I remember, they were big , beefy and well built


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

I had one awhile back and it sounded great..


----------



## Audiosys (Feb 20, 2011)

RELISTED!

Didn't sell, so we've dropped the price. If it doesn't go this time I'll keep it on my desk to look at!


----------



## link2009 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm interested but the only problem is the price. 50 euro for shipping is more than 50% of the price. Then I have to consider the import taxes since it won't be a "gift".


----------

